# Only one follicle/egg retrieved??



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hiya we have been in today for retrieval but only got 1 retrieved. Is it an egg or a follicle. When do you find out.Even now though we still are thinking  . Please give advice.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi there

It was an egg that would have been retrieved hun, which they will then fertilise with your DH sperm, and hopefully an embryo will form.

Sending you lots of            Remember, it only takes one!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there, 
You have an egg and that is a start...I too only got one egg from each of my previous IVF and was absolutely convinced it was all over. Well, each time they fertilised and I had my embryo's transferred. Sadly they were BFN but we had hope each time. Stay strong and see what happens next. Hard not to worry but please take time to chill and relax...


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you so much for getting back to me you 2. Cried only cause it was an egg, at least I got that far. I feel O.K but v. tender around pelvic area, dont know if this is the norm or if mabee cause they draind my endo cyst at same time. I wish I had found this site years ago for advice with my endo. Cant believe it is like having all these friends that know exactly how you feel and what we all go through.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I've blown you some bubbles for luck, BabyJayne   

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there 

It is normal to feel tender after an egg collection as they poke around quite a bit. It will ease i the next couple of days  

Sending you lots of positive thoughts for today   

Rachel x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi babyjayne

Just wondered if you had any news from the clinic today?  I cant believe that you have been through such a procedure and they havent explained things properly to you   You should get a call today to let you know if the egg has fertilisied!!

Wishing you lots and lots of luck       

Tracy
xxx


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hiya I have to call after 2pm for info from clinic trying not to think about it and you lot are keeping me busy anyway replying. so ta!!! Mam is here and we just had a coffee. I didn't realise how complex this all was, but I do tend to go into everything with eyes shut as I think they know best and it has to be done anyway. But maybee with more info I wouldn't have been phoning them as much. Oh well, at least they will remember my name


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi babyjane - I hope it was good news.....   xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hope you had good news at 2pm Babyjane


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Egg didnt fertalise we are going to hospital to see doc and nurse and embrioligist to find out what to do next they have talked about icsi  any help on this subject would be great. Thankyou to everyone who has answered me over last week.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh honey, I am so very sorry to hear that  

Here is the link to the ICSI board hunnie, I am sure you will get great advice there! I have no personal experience of ICSI so I dont want to give you any misinformation.

For ICSI General ChitChat *CLICK HERE**

Good luck with your appt with the Embryologist hunnie, I hope you get some answers   

Love
Tracy
xx*


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Tracy,   we are going to plan a list of questions as don't want to get there tomorrow and go blank. Hopefully will even find out some info before then on the link you sent me. DH sat reading this with me showed him how to send bubbles so you've got some from him. Thankyou for your kindness.


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Dear Babyjane,

So sorry to hear your news. Really hope ICSI works for you. Take care of yourself in the meantime. 

CG x


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks CG dont understand how icsi can help with getting more eggs as thought it was for male fert probs, but i suppose that we will find out today.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi babyjane, you are up early this morning  

It's a great idea to write down all the questions you want to ask before you go - I always have to do that, cos it's guaranteed that at that type of appt I burst into tears in the first 5 mins and everything I want to say goes out of the window!  

Thanks to Mr Babyjayne for the bubbles  

Blown you some back sweetheart
Take care
Tracy
xx


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

I couldn't sleep. Have been looking back on threads for advice on why icsi was mentioned over phone by embriologist. So have more info and DH didn't get woken by me tossing about.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi my love

We have had IVF and ICSI and we don't have male problems. We are still kinda unexplained but after our IVF where we got 8 eggs and only 1 fertilised they said there may be a bonding problem (the sperm is finding it hard to get through the eggs to fertilise them) so they moved us on to ICSI. We have only got through to egg collection on 1 ICSI so far (abandoned cycle along the way but that's another story!) but of 6 eggs 4 fertilised ok. Basically they take 1 sperm and inject it into the egg so it stands a much better chance of fertilising. You're right that for those with very low sperm counts or sperm problems it is a good idea as they can sellect just the one sperm per egg but as you can see they use it for other reasons too.
Each go we have had so far we have taken as being a learning curve. We are all do very different and so the clinic need to find the way that suits you so take heart although you didn't have luck this time you have got that one step closer. They will have learnt a lot from your treatment so far and so the next go they will try something new which hopefully will be the one that works but if not again they will learn some more and before you know it that babe will be in your arms and you will have fulfilled your dreams
Good luck my love and all the luck and love in the world to you
Minow x


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks for reply minow   didn't know how hard it would be and feel a faliure. Being as posative as poss but am going to hos today with all meds to give back.   ohh wel we will se what their thoughts are


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

babyjane - I am soooo sorry - stay strong and stay positive - Reality xx


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

embriolagist just phoned egg has fertalised but    abnormal said it has 3 cells or sometrhing instead of 2. Dont know what this means but we are at hospital today. Just for second thought it was a miracle.


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

HI BABY JANE IM SO SORRY I TO HAVE BEEN THROUGH THE SAME I GOT TWO EGGS ONE JUST FERTILISED BUT I HAD TO RING BACK TO SEE IF IT HAD DIVIDED PROPERLY THEY TOLD ME NO NOT UP TO YET,IT WAS DEVESTATING NEWS FOR US I CRIED SO MUCH, THEY THEN TOLD ME THEY WOULD LEAVE IT A BIT LONGER OVER TWO DAYS SO I GOT MY HOPES UP AGAIN ONLY TO BE TOOK AWAY WHEN THEY SAID IT STILL  HAD NOT DIVIDED I DONT THINK I HAVE EVER CRIED SO MUCH,I CAN ONLY SAY YOU NEED TIME TO GET OVER THIS,AND THEN YOU CAN START LOOKING AHEAD AGAIN I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK FOR YOUR NEXT TREATMENT TAKE CARE LISAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hiya been to hospital, they have been really great. Embryologist,my Specialist and the doc who did egg retrieval were all at the meeting. I only had 2 eggs both on my left which is my bad side. I had 3 endo cysts, one had just burst and there was lots of fluid at egg retrieval the other 2 they have drained during ER. My good side that doesn't seem to suffer with endo was no eggs just empty follicles. They could only recover one of my eggs due to endo I imagine adhesions etc.The one they did get finally fertilised this morning but they couldn't use it due to immaturity/ lack of correct cells.But have been put on down reg again to stabilise endo and have said if scan looks ok in about 3 months then we should be able to go ahead with ivf/icsi and probably long protocol and higher dose stim. I am scared that I will only be able to produce crap eggs if any, so unfair for DH. Think from what I have read if blood supply goes to endo rather than growing follicle/egg then this is where probs come from.      So emotional. I want to move on now and get body ready for next time.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw babyjayne, what an awful time you have been through.  Am really glad you got some kind of positive answers at the hospital though sweetheart    

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Dear Babyjane,

You really have been through such a lot and getting over this will take time.  The problems you've had this time hopefully won't be repeated next time. The clinic will have learnt alot about you and how your body responds so will have a far better idea of what to do next time to improve your chances and will probably monitor you more closely. I know it's difficult at the moment to think things will go differently next cycle but there's every chance it will go better for you.    

The fact all the key staff in your last tx were at the meeting is a really good positive sign about your clinic. I'm sure they wouldn't suggest you try again if they felt you didn't have a reasonable chance, so take some time out to recover from this cycle and build yourself up for next time. Fingers crossed you get some wonderful eggs and embies next time round.

 

Love, CG x


----------



## first timer (Jun 28, 2006)

On my first IVF cycle I had no eggs.... , so I cn imagine how you feel. I am having another go but on a short protocol (aka Antagonist or Flash cycle). Apparently it's an option when you dont get a good response, some people dont respond well to down regging and this avoids it. I am NO expert but it might be worth asking about!
Good luck and best wishes...


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

for your second time I really do hope everything does go well.So sorry about you 1st cycle but I can understand how heart breaking it is.Before this I just assumed it was a straight forward procedure egg retrieval but guess it isn't eh!!!Anyway I think that the way forward is go with what your clinic reccomend, I know its corny but they are the specialists. Also lots of positive energy and trying to stay fit, relaxed (mmm) and eating good foods must help. I am almost t-total now as think this could help also until my next treatment ( 4/5 months time).I also think reading about other peoples experiences are a good thing but don't dwell on the bad things that you read remember how many successes you know of or hear of.
I feel like I have turned another page, and am now looking forward to getting to the next chapter.

Lots of luck for your next time.
BabyJayne


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi babyjayne
you poor lamb you have been on a steep learning curve havent you 
i hope you are in a better place now that you have had a bit of time to get your head around things - i have just come across  this link and wanted to reply as i have never produced many eggs  and also suffer from endo - on my 2nd cycle i produced 2 eggs but am sat here listening to my wonderful baby daughter snoozing on the baby monitor as a result - at the time of ivf  i was asking the clinic whether it was worth continuing !!!! i saw a lot of messages on the ff site about other women who only produced 1 or 2 eggs and had a baby - the point is that you only need 1 egg- it makes the whole treatment  much more nerve wracking but quality not quantity is what ultimately counts  
please take heart from my story and of others in a similar position 
i wish you so much luck with your icsi   
love mashie xxxxxxx


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Thankyou for your reply. I feel quite hopefull a week after. I have already heard from my clinic they have requested a scan I imagine to check on my endo and to see if the postrap(think thats how you spell it)is working keeping the endo shrunk. I have started to put it to the back of my mind as much as poss and just being as healthy and normal as I can /we can. Next time I am hoping for more eggs but like you said it only needs 1.

Lovely to hear success stories as it definatly gives us a lift.

BJ


----------

